
Debbie Harry: 'Music matters. YouTube should pay musicians fairly' - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2016/apr/26/debbie-harry-youtube-royalties
======
m0llusk
Musicians used to make money from copies of their works, but technology has
lowered the price of copies to nothing so now successful musicians charge for
performances or initial releases. What is fair has changed. What is unfair is
charging consumers as if the world were still as it used to be full of
expensive copies.

~~~
vonseel
It also seems unfair for hundreds or maybe thousands of unlicensed copies of
an artist’s music to exist on a service like YouTube and that artist not
receiving any revenues for those streams. At least Spotify and Apple Music pay
royalties.

